# Long polling, deferredResult, Thread



## frontloop (13. Nov 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin dumm oder sowas ... ich komme nicht dahinter welchem Zweck die Nutzung der Thread Klasse in diesem Tutorial dient.
http://accso.de/magazin/skalierbares-http-long-polling/

Das Zweite Beispiel mit deferredResults. Welchen Vorteil hat es, die deferredResult Objekte in einem weiteren Thread Objekt zu platzieren und dort auszuführen?

Also der Absatz:


> Durch die Behandlung zurückgestellter Requests in einem separaten Thread vermeiden wir, dass für jeden Request, der nicht sofort beantwortet werden kann, ein Thread benötigt und blockiert wird. Dadurch wird selbst bei einer großen Anzahl gleichzeitig aktiver Long-Polling-Requests nur eine überschaubare Anzahl von Threads in unserer Web-Anwendung benötigt.



Was genau wird da blockiert wenn man ein Array mit deferredResults direkt neben dem Controller platziert, anstatt in einem Thread Objekt.


----------



## frontloop (16. Nov 2017)

Ich denke ich habe es jetzt begriffen. Der Thread bringt Vorteile, wenn mehrere Tausend Anfragen am Stück abgearbeitet werden müssen. Also die selbe Antwort tausendfach verschickt werden muss. In meinem Fall gibt es pro Anfrage nur eine Antwort, deswegen fällt der Thread eher weg.


----------

